# FONTANA CRUISE NIGHT



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Fontana Cruise Night 2009 

Feb. 6, *Mar. 6*, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4

5pm - 10pm From the 210 fwy exit Sierra go south, from the 10 fwy exit Sierra go north. On Spring St. between Juniper Ave and Sierra Ave one block north of Arrow Blvd.


----------



## 7eightmonte (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 04:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Feb. 6, Mar. 6, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


you rollin????


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 04:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Feb. 6, Mar. 6, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


COME ON I.E. WHO'S ROLLING


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7eightmonte_@Feb 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12888487
> *you rollin????
> *


depends on the weather.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

gonna be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Always have a good time there.


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

calling for rain f**k :angry:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 3 2009, 05:03 PM~12896697
> *calling for rain f**k  :angry:
> *


Nothing wrong with a little rain :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Big Cruise Night tomorrow 2-4-09 in Panorama city at the Pepboys. :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 3 2009, 10:01 PM~12899800
> *Nothing wrong with a little rain :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

DID IT GET POSPOND TO NEXT FRIDAY CAUSE OF THE RAIN?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I HAD MY RIDE READY, BUT I'LL BE GOT DAM IF IT WILL GO OUT IN THE RAIN.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 6 2009, 09:17 PM~12931678
> *I HAD MY RIDE READY, BUT I'LL BE GOT DAM IF IT WILL GO OUT IN THE RAIN.
> *


NO SHIT HA THINK ABOUT HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE TO CLEAN THE UNDERCARRIAGE? TO MUCH TILL NEXT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Feb 6 2009, 10:40 PM~12931887
> *NO SHIT HA THINK ABOUT HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE TO CLEAN THE UNDERCARRIAGE? TO MUCH TILL NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


X's 2


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

pinche lluvia :thumbsdown:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

no rain here


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 03:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Mar. 6, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: ORALE! uffin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we shall be there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

can i get directions again?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 03:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 03:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


I'll try and take some pictures this time. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 03:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Feb. 6, Mar. 6, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


Isn't that spot close to the police station? :0


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 30 2009, 06:08 PM~13747400
> *Isn't that spot close to the police station? :0
> *


YEAH BUT THEM FOOS DONT TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

caddy extra u bitch alot :biggrin: :roflmao:  lol!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 05:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Feb. 6, Mar. 6, Apr. 3, May 1, Jun. 5, Aug. 7 Sept. 4, Oct. 2, Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


i want to try and make it to one of these dates. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 30 2009, 06:43 PM~13748483
> *YEAH BUT THEM FOOS DONT TRIP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*FONTANA CRUISE NITE MAY 01,2009*

































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice pics Steve, had a good time hanging out :h5:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 4 2009, 09:19 AM~13779033
> *FONTANA CRUISE NITE MAY 01,2009
> *


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHICH PARKING LOT IS IT AT ?????????????


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: LOOK OUT FOR DA "BLACK" CUTTY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME, CRUISE NIGHT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

yes it was :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Dat mothafucka was packed!!!!!!


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

never hitting that show again,the city workers are bitches, they let us in and park the van, minutes later after we got the kids out and set up our chairs they kick us out saying we dont meet there standards.When did a cruise night have f*cken standards. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Aug 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14711588
> *never hitting that show again,the city workers are bitches, they let us in and park the van, minutes later after we got the kids out and set up our chairs they kick us out saying we dont meet there standards.When did a cruise night have f*cken standards. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKED UP BRO SORRY TO HEAR THAT...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Aug 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14711588
> *never hitting that show again,the city workers are bitches, they let us in and park the van, minutes later after we got the kids out and set up our chairs they kick us out saying we dont meet there standards.When did a cruise night have f*cken standards. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT HIM ON BLAST AND ASK WHAT THE STANDARDS OR REQUIREMENTS ARE. :angry:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Aug 7 2009, 11:20 PM~14709187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: WHAT'S UP WITH THIS OFFICER? :uh:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 8 2009, 03:45 PM~14712935
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT HIM ON BLAST AND ASK WHAT THE STANDARDS OR REQUIREMENTS ARE. :angry:
> *


they said we need to have a classic or custom car. we seen alot stock cars i just dont see the difference. but oh well that shows over and done with. :angry:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 AM~14725100
> *they said we need to have a classic or custom car. we seen alot stock cars i just dont see the difference. but oh well that shows over and done with. :angry:
> *


I got in with my stock 96 Big Body.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## 1970impala (Jul 18, 2009)

That time of the month, the 1st friday cruzin fontana. As always you know EMPIRE CLASSICS will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

THAT SUCKS HOMIE, UR ASTRO VAN IS CLEAN TOO!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

cant miss this event! :biggrin: get there early it gets packed


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 4 2009, 06:15 AM~14978821
> *
> *


WAS PACKED AS USUAL, LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE KICKEN IT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

nice pic


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

orale!!! whens the next one???? :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

IT JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER, SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I GOT TO FIND A WAY TO GO TO THIS! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

Man Im really feeling this pic.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

hipnotize iz always in the house


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eldee_@Sep 8 2009, 07:55 PM~15020360
> *hipnotize iz always in the house
> *


i didnt see hipnotize but dena 4 life was their


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Sep 9 2009, 12:43 AM~15023310
> *i didnt see hipnotize but dena 4 life was their
> *


HERE'S DICE FROM HIPNOTIZE FROM THE FONTANA CRUISE.


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

i would just like to apoligize to the city workers for saying what i said. for putting them on blast on here i got kicked out for good. me and my family cant step foot there. although i wasnt planning to ever go back there, i still want to apoligize.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Sep 5 2009, 03:19 PM~14990657
> *orale!!! whens the next one???? :biggrin:
> *


Tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 1 2009, 07:55 AM~15238077
> *Tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP CARNAL


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 1 2009, 04:57 PM~15243260
> *WHATS UP CARNAL
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 2 2009, 09:59 AM~15248591
> *:wave:
> *


how do you get there from riverside.of the 91fwy


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey 56 Belair...you taking the Rivi? My brother is taking the Rivi he just got from me. Take the Rivi if you can.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 2 2009, 09:33 AM~15248891
> *how do you get there from riverside.of the 91fwy
> *


91 east, 215 north, 10 west, exit Sierra go north about 3 miles make a left on Spring St. (one block pass arrow)... Or you can take the 91 east, 60 west, exit Valley Way turn right, Sierra turn left, go about 10 miles turn left on Spring St.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

when


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 2 2009, 02:37 PM~15250932
> *91 east, 210 north, 10 west, exit Sierra go north about 3 miles make a left on Spring St. (one block pass arrow)... Or you can take the 91 east, 60 west, exit Valley Way turn right, Sierra turn left, go about 10 miles turn left on Spring St.
> *


210 north?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVENBOUND68_@Oct 2 2009, 01:14 PM~15250722
> *Hey 56 Belair...you taking the Rivi? My brother is taking the Rivi he just got from me. Take the Rivi if you can.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm gonna make it tonight. :angry: I was going take my Regal if I went (I haven't takin it out all year)  If I do go I'll take the Rivi. :biggrin: What time will he be there?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 2 2009, 02:01 PM~15251168
> *210 north?
> *


Sorry 215


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 2 2009, 02:44 PM~15251015
> *when
> *


TODAY FOOL WHAT UP BIGGITTY :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME AND AS ALWAYS, ITWAS OFF THE HOOK.THIS IS THE BEST FREE CRUISE NIGHT THAT THERE IS. WE WILL BETHERE NEXT MONTH FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Feb 2 2009, 03:57 PM~12884991
> *Fontana Cruise Night 2009
> 
> Nov. 6, Dec. 4
> ...


 :biggrin: 

anyone going?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 2 2009, 12:11 PM~15537828
> *:biggrin:
> 
> anyone going?
> *


classic style is going what about you homie?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 2 2009, 12:09 PM~15538422
> *classic style is going what about you homie?
> *


I'm gonna try... If I go I'll be in the Regal. :biggrin:


----------



## atlas (Jan 11, 2009)

Im going to try and make it out this time


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS WILL BE OUT THEIR


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Last one for the year this Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

This cruise night is one of the best cruisenights in the IE hands down. Food vendors lots of cars, music, performers. CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

The only thing is that last time it started to get out of control , Two guys wanted to get into it and I overheard one cop say we have too many lowriders here. The balance between lowriders hot rods bugs rat rods has become unbalanced. Don't be suprised if the city pulls a fast one on us.


----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 2 2010, 09:12 PM~17950186
> *The only thing is that last time it started to get out of control , Two guys wanted to get into it and I overheard one cop say we have too many lowriders here. The balance between lowriders hot rods bugs rat rods  has become unbalanced. Don't be suprised if the city pulls a fast one on us.
> *


I Agree..


----------

